# New Hampshire Show



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll be vending at the Manchester, NH Reptile Expo on 27Sep15. Good selection of captive bred dartfrogs, terrarium supplies and plants. 
Please see link for additional information regarding the show:

Manchester NH - REPTILEEXPO.COM


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Scott,
That's a big ride for you. Looking forward to seeing you there.

Would you mind if we pile on and make it a "who is coming and what are they bringing" post?

Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Sherman said:


> Hey Scott,
> That's a big ride for you. Looking forward to seeing you there.


Yup-- MapQuest indicates 8 hrs. Last year was Indianapolis. I'll be staying at the Raddison both Sat and Sun, returning home Mon.
Have not heard much buzz about this show--lets stir some up!
Frogs l'll be bringing:
Azureus, Alanis, Abesio, Green Sipaliwini, Brazillian YellowHeads, Zarayunga tricolor, Azureventris, Matecho, Cobalt, Bakhuis, ElDorado Pums and Quinquevitattus. Some other odds-n-ends...
Other stuff:
Plants, live oak leaves and my terrarium soil mix. I don't plan to bring fruitflies unless I get a request.
Looking forward to seeing you there too!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be there with Black Jungle.
I can bring a 40 breeder vertical conversion if anyone is interested.
I am also looking to lighten up my collection of some frogs and ball pythons, so if anyone is looking for something in particular, or would like to speak about custom terrariums I am best reached by email. 
[email protected]
Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Any Dendroboard members planning to attend this show this Sunday?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

One last bump before I leave. 
For thiose attending on Sunday-- let me know that you're a DB member and get a free plant cutting. 
See you there...


----------

